# TDSOL Cuban Serrano



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Righto cracked open and off with the Cuban,was on some rave mocha java before so kept settings the same and it ran way too fast,17 secs although weight from 16.7g was good at 27g output,the mouthfeel was very thin and taste too sour so went 5 clicks finer and am at the finest I've been with a bean on the Brasilia ,up the timer to 5.5secs gave me bang on 17g,pulled 1.8 oz in 25 secs with 28g output weight,beautiful mouthfeel,still coated about 10 mins after,lots of smokiness,like a good Cuban cigar funnily enough,a touch of spiciness on there,can't quite put my finger on which yet at this early stage,a little acidity which is a nice balancer,very nice on what is only the 2nd shot,really gonna enjoy this bean

Form

The Darker Side of Life

Responses

The Darker Side of Life - Google Drive


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Had my usual short black followed by flat white/cappa(depends on how my steaming skills went,lol)

In the short black it was very smooth and very velvety in the mouthfeel,still got the smokeyness and spiciness coming through but lost the acidity and in the flat white,caramel,toffee,cut through the milk beautifully,

A couple of very nice drinks to start the day


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I had a fabulous serano last night or was it prosciutto di Parma


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I ran out of patience and opned mine on Saturday morning. I too found it needed a finer grind than other beans but it was also clear to me that the beans were still not mature enough at that stage as I was getting a very sharp tasting, watery espresso with a crema that was a bit blonde looking and dissipated quite quickly.

What a contrast this morning though. Dialled it in one click finer on the RR55 (the same setting I usually ise for decaff). 16g in a 15g VST basket. Just under 2oz shot in 26 seconds.

Lovely pyramid ploom as it came out the bottom of the naked PF (much like one might expect to see with a coffee blend that has a fair bit of robusta in it actually - not a single origin Arabica like this) and thick lasting mid-brown crema in the cup with a bit of tiger striping. It passed my (some say meaningless) 'sugar test' - i.e. a teaspoon of sugar will sit on top of the crema for a second or so before its weight pushes down through the surface.

Lovely thick, rich mouthfeel with alasting flavour. Hints of chocolate and spice. I was in my usual morning rush so wasnt able to savour and note the flavour better, but so far so good and I reckon as it continues de-gassing over the next couple of days it will get even better.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, just tried mine. Adjusted the grind setting one full mark. 14.15 in, 15.26 out over 14 seconds. threw it away

Adjusted the grind down again by one full number. 16.11 in, 19.4 out over 18 seconds. turned grind down further for next one. I did not do the volume but I would estimate 1 ounce or 30 ml. the second shot, although not right, looked nice and thick. On smelling it, nothing distinguishable jumped out at me but I could pick out tobacco if I had to categorise it. This did not come through in taste. The mouth feel was a bit on the thin side but no acidity or sourness.

I will concentrate on getting the shot right, then report back but I expect this to get better if left longer,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had the last two shots from this bag as cappas. had the grind dialled in correctly. 1st shot, 16.58 in, 25 ml out over 25 seconds weighing 15.95

second one 16.24 in, 25 ml over 25 seconds and forgot to weigh out (not part of my usual routine!)

Both looked and poured about right. Must add here, that my perfect extraction is aout 20 to 23 ml over 20 seconds or so, so when I see pump boys pulling 60 ml over 30 secondsish, it makes me wonder if we will ever taste similar notes.

This time, smelling the over riding hint of chocolate came through. In milk, very pleasant with obviously no discernible tastes.


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, this has just got interesting







i got home from work after a very busy shift and once doing enough chores to get the machine nice and warm i had my first coffee after work and wow this coffee has come to life, it had a very sweet chocolate taste and was an absolute pleasure to drink.

unfortunatly i didnt weigh any part of the process as so far the coffee has been a bit dissapointing, i opened it friday night and although its not been bad at any real point (apart from a few bad dials) but its just been lacking, a bit bland and lacking in all round flavour... yes i know everyone said to leave it a week or so but im very impatient!. im looking forward to the next few days as this has just got a complete new life to it.

ill try to weigh everything now (apart from my pre early shift coffee at 5am) and give some feedback and take note of some others feedback too... roll on the aging process (or is this still classed as de-gassing?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep popping the results onto the form as well. It is interesting to chart this coffee and will give you some nice reference notes for comparison as this lot ages


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree,tonight I got more sweetness than before with more a little more acidity from the same timings and weights as previous,

I've knocked it back a notch on the grinder ready for morning as I think it just took a little longer for the coffee to appear from the PF tonight


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got back from rome and as soon as i got in i opened up bag numero uno. Had a quick look on here and noticed the comments about going finer, so followed the trend and dialed my grinder way back from the previuos rave bean i was using. 16.5grams in 1.5 oz shot in 23 seconds, so still not fine enough for the Bosco. Dialed it back again and much better results, 16.5 grams in 1.5 oz out 27 seconds, so something to at least grace the mouth with. First impressions was an distinct smokey tobacco flavour, not unpleasant but not the sweetness that i strive to get, so slightly finer again and pulled short at 1oz. Now it came alive, although I feel it is not at its best yet, this time a sweeter shorter shot, slightly less smoke but equally tobacowy, not really my favorite espresso or ristretto but certainly drinkable. Next Shot, similar parameters to the first shot, but this time 1.5 oz, into 6 oz cappucino cup with 4 oz of milk. This is where this excells, cuts sublimly through milk to release the chocolaty notes others have found lovely smooth mputhfeel and the sweetness of the milk finished a lovely rounded cappaccino.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Not been too good for the last few days and did not fancy coffee at all!!

Anyway cracked the beans open tonight and made two flat whites, one each for me and the good lady.

Well I can vouch for the need make the grind finer. It took 7, yes 7!!! Shots to get 18g to 29g in 20s(Far from ideal)I estimate 6 full turns on the adjuster of my MC2

Anyway the resulting coffees were very good, my wife unpromoted and without any knowledge if the DSOL, said what lovely coffee it was and it was the best for some time. I have to agree, it was very chocolatey and smooth. It cut the milk beautifully. A real natural sweetness came through, this being noticeable as I have to use Lactose free milk for the benefit of my wife.

Looking forward to tweaking the grind tomorrow and enjoying an esspresso


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I still had some reserve beans so I've not opened the beans this morning.

I attempted a shot whilst trying to co-ordinate the school run at the same time.....produced a shot faster than Usain Bolt!!! 18g in 15 secs 34g out

Tried again tonight, tightened grind finer significantly and managed to get a 18g shot in 25 secs with 29.5g out on the second attempt. Definitely chocolaty with smokiness.

Tried experimenting with a 17.5g dose and after tightening again (borderline choking) got a 28g shot in 25 secs on the third attempt on par with the 18g dose.

Madly enough in trying the 17.5g dose I did a 30 sec shot which produced a 25g output, I stopped it just as it started to blond. I was expecting it to be extremely bitter but it actually surprisingly tasted really smooth. With a bit more tweaking I think I'll try aiming for 25g out in 25 secs.

Have been drinking the above as an espresso with a tiny splash of milk.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

18 grams in - 23 grams out @ 28 seconds including 3 seconds pre-infusion using 93C, this morning gave me the sweetest ever with these beans.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Ripped open my first bag this morning and on reading this thread moved the adjuster a full notch on the mazzer mini-e to tighten the grind. Now I only ever normally adjust this 1/2 turn either way for any of the beans that I've previously used to get good results so that sets some context!

18g in 37.1g out in 27 sec running with 5 seconds pre-infusion on the Expo and 5 seconds at the end without the pump before cutting the shot.

This resulted in a sour shot that lingered for quite a while - I'll tighten the grind further for shot number two!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

...errr, forget shot number two and three!!!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I was a bit cheeky and started drinking mine after two days. I'm almost finished on my first bag








like everyone, I had to tighten the grind somewhat with my first attempt returning 27g in 14 seconds from 18g!!

I've now got it dialled to perfection (for me) and like to do 27g in 27 seconds from 18g

first couple of days were lovely but I can definitely say that the coffee is improving as the days go by. It's hard to describe how but if I had to, I would just say that the coffee becomes sweeter and smoother.

I use the rattleware shot pitcher and usually see around 2oz of 'product' at the end of 27 seconds. Once the shot settles, I find that I get approx 3/4oz of crema and 1 1/4 oz of coffee.

the coffee itself is very rich and viscose. It has a lovely smooth mouth feel that remains for a long time after drinking. It kind of feels the same after I've been drinking milk (if that makes sense). This is the only coffee (so far) that I've enjoyed drinking as a straight espresso. It is beautifully sweet and rich. It's also a monster when mixed with a bit of milk. The sweetness remains but the cup becomes smoother.

an absolute joy so far.... Thanks Dave


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MarkyP said:


> ...errr, forget shot number two and three!!!


Still struggling?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Bag opening +1day

Just for the head up for everyone I did try a "pre-school run" shot this morning and found that it was slower than ones I pulled yesterday. I think BubbaVegas mentioned something about this yesterday

Possibly just me&#8230; but will try a coarser grind tonight


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Still struggling?


Went a bit too far with the grind!

I'm almost there...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I have foun I needed to go one notch coarser on the RR55

This morning. I also think that I am getting to the blinding stage too early I the shot and will have to try swapping out the baskets and going with an 18g dose


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah agreed about early blonding,I'm 17 in a 18g VST so may up to 18 aswell


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

enjoyed this bean too, id say its one of the best I have had so far.

im still useless at picking out all the tastes etc but i do know it tasted great!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Pdalowsky said:


> enjoyed this bean too, id say its one of the best I have had so far.
> 
> im still useless at picking out all the tastes etc but i do know it tasted great!!


Me too Agreed on both of these points.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Last night I dialled back further than I've had to previously with other beans but by luck first espresso shot pulled 26g in 25 seconds with 16g. Lovely crema and as everyone else says a lingering mouthfeel.I've no sense of smell so my better half tells me it smells rich. That was the taste I picked up on and agree with the "Cuban " analogy. Tried again today with 17g and stopped at 27g on 29 secs found it a bit tangy so tamped next one bit harder and 5 sec pre ,this time hit it on the button .These two we had as long black's and tonight will put them to milk and see what happens .Was nicer today and also a bit smoother.

Thanks to Dave and Robb

Norry


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Tonight's espresso's saw me up the dose to 17.8g over 25secs with output around 29g resulting in slightly less mouth feel as I was nearing 2oz shots but the taste was a lot more fruity but still with the dark chocolate bitterness,nuttiness aswell,so not too far off a dark choc version of a fruit and nut bar,always with the smokiness lingering on the palate,happy to stick with this setting a while unless the new bag tomorrow dictates otherwise


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

this morning's latte was made with 18g in for 30g output over 29 seconds still tasted bitter as an espresso but lovely in milk... Has a lingering taste of something, maybe caramel?

I noticed from the responses that most people are using water at 93 degrees, I'm currently at 92 I'll maybe up the temperature to see what the next shot is like.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is not doing it for me, as espresso. in milk, it cuts through nicely though. I have 2 bags left and am going to let them rest a bit longer before ploghing through them


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I am still trying to get to pull a good shot, don't seem to be able to get the mouse tails, it just tends to "boil". I have played with amounts in 15.5 till 17 (in 0.5 increments) playing with temp surf (just after lights turn up, until 8 sec surfing) and tamping techniques (distribution with hand, stirring, or just tamp and polish), always aiming for 1.5 out/in ratio (so changing courseness accordingly).

normally getting infusion at 6-8 sec and extraction at 23-25 sec. The closest to mouse tails (maybe half of extraction time) was with 15.5g - so maybe I should be playing around these amounts.

Flavourwise - I was surprised when people were loving it from the beginning, it was so smoky and sour for me - but I guess I was blaming it on my shots not being perfect. Clearly the bean is developing and it might get closer to my taste in the next week or so. In my hands some beans seem to come to life only 15 days after roasting maybe this is one of them. I like the mouthfeel in the end and the lingering taste. I don't do milky drinks but I can see it complementing well with the sweetness (which has not developed yet in the coffee itself) of the milk.

my 2p









btw: my combo is an Ascaso I-1D paired with a Carezza.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I pulled an 18g shot in 25sec 31g out this morning at the 2oz mark.

It's completely different to 1st shots I was pulling, not as intense though. Still smooth and chocolate but with a hint of blackcurrents (jeez I sound like Jilly bloody Goolden!!!)







Still very nice though.

Will try and tighten the grind more and aim for the 25g out in 25sec mark.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

just opened second bag and pulled a double added a dash of water and drank a coffee that could have had cream added to it. It was so smooth and creamy ,loving it. I dont know if its just me but I seem to hear if its going to be a good shot? It seems to pour with what I can only describe as a slow slurping noise.Am I imagining this?


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Just back from holiday so today was the first chance to try the beans. Having read earlier comments I ground finer than usual and pulled singles into two cups from the double portafilter. 16g in and 1.5 oz in 28 seconds.

Very tasty and smooth espresso with a long and pleasant after taste. I found it difficult to identify flavours though.

The same grind and 16g dose produced excellent flat whites, the flavour cuts through the milk well.

The pre infusion took nearly 30 seconds before the first drop of coffee appeared. I have found that long pre infusions are a feature of the Londinium and I imagine this is due to the gentle pre infusion at boiler pressure of c. 1.2 bar of a lever machine. I wonder whether other spring lever machines are the same.

I'll try a larger dose tomorrow to see the difference this makes although I've found that 16g generally suits me. I would welcome thoughts on pre infusion times and the difference this makes to flavour. If I grind coarser to reduce the pre infusion time I will get a gusher.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't know about the noise but I hear you on the what I call my short black,equal water to espresso,velvety and rich,beautiful as first drink of the day followed by a cappacinno


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i have found that the preinfusion on the bosco, takes about 15 seconds to the first drip, and i tend not to let go beyond 15 seconds, perhaps the tamp is a little firm, try the same grind just back off the tamp a little and give that a try, another thing for folks to try if you would like to try a sweeter shorter shot, to preapare as usual, then start the pour leave the first to seconds out of the cup, then take the next 15 seconds and remove the cup, the resulting shot is exquisite if you like a sweeter shot. give it a go, aim for 16 grams in 16 grams out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have just tried 18g dose 25 seconds 27g out. Blimey back to the intense flavours. Big chocolate, smooth and lingers. I think its my best shot so far. There's still smokey flavours and berries and something else (I think spice but my palates not that good).

Really enjoying this!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some great feedback coming through on;

Form

The Darker Side of Life

Responses

The Darker Side of Life - Google Drive


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I just can't seem to get it right as an espresso...

18g in 36g out in 27 seconds at 93 degrees - a touch bitter. I may try Dave's suggestion and discard the first few seconds of output...

really nice in milk though...

PS Bag number two!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

16.5 in, 15.22 out, 25 ml over 25 seconds with a 10 second infusion. Looked and poured nicely. notes have changed from tobacco to something dark and earthy that I could not name. small sip, not memorable but pleasant enough. added milk and again, very drinkable but not earth shattering. I personlly think, having had this before, that the roast needs to be darker to bring out the richer flavours I have had. I also have some of this supplied by rave as green, and when I roast it, i do go a bit darker.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> 16.5 in, 15.22 out, 25 ml over 25 seconds with a 10 second infusion. Looked and poured nicely. notes have changed from tobacco to something dark and earthy that I could not name. small sip, not memorable but pleasant enough. added milk and again, very drinkable but not earth shattering. I personlly think, having had this before, that the roast needs to be darker to bring out the richer flavours I have had. I also have some of this supplied by rave as green, and when I roast it, i do go a bit darker.


It sounds like we are having similar experiences Dave... maybe it doesn't like it this far north!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm interested to see how dark these 'dsol' beans are... any chance of a photo?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are not that darkly roasted but then this is about medium/dark onwards.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahhh, not that dark. Ok thanks


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I've been dialling this in over the past few days, and I have to agree with some of the previous responses - it's not really doing it for me as Espresso. I've been aiming for 31g out of my 20g dose in ~27-29 seconds, as per usual, and at those parameters it's a bit full-on for my palette. I'll try today pulling the shots a little longer (or maybe just a little quicker) but at the moment, not good!

In milk, though, it's pretty awesome actually. It's incredibly chocolatey, and as a flat white it's a bit like a chocolate milkshake, but with a hit of smokeyness at the end. I agree fully with the cuban cigar analogy earlier in the thread - definitely getting that!

Also, there's a huuuuuuge amount of crema coming out of my pours. I've literally never seen such a viscous creamy flow of coffee from my portafilter. Almost isn't enough room in the spouts! Crazy.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

though not officially in the dsol, thought i'd chuck in my tuppence worth as a 'guest'. hope that's ok.

only had a few shots from the first bag so far, and my coffee palette is very much undeveloped, but my initial impressions are that it tastes quite a lot like it smells when you first open the bag - strong undertones of tobacco and really quite smoky. slightly tricky to dial in as well. as an espresso (20g dose, 32g out in 28s is the best i've got with it so far) i didn't find it that complex or that interesting to be honest, but perfectly pleasant with dark chocolate, tobacco and a bit of acidity. in a flat white, a bit more chocolate and caramel comes through, but personally i'm finding the smokiness too overpowering, so i'm not sure this is really entirely to my taste. i could probably tweak the parameters a bit to get a better shot, but i think i actually prefer the rave signature blend i started before i switched to this.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have just pulled 22g from an 18g dose in 25 seconds not good! - think the mid 20's seem to be working betterfor me. Just after some advice...if I was trying to pull a ristretto would I stop the shot early e.g at 20 seconds or grind finer but keep the timing at 25 seconds. Obviously I'd aim to get a lower output weight but was wondering if there was a set way of obtaining thist.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

for the ristretto keep the timing same but grind finer,i'm still happy with the 29g ish from 18g in 25 secs,seem to get a nice touch of fruity acidity against the smoky choc flavour,id say im at a pretty fine grind


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> for the ristretto keep the timing same but grind finer,


Thats for sure. Stopping the shot short is a 'nono'.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chris, wait till you get your proper machine!

Then you will find a new approach is needed!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to learning the new technique and with being an espresso guy the flavours the lever will deliver,

Hopefully the SFS will give me some pointers before he sends me on my way


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Just opened my first bag and made 3 shots over the last couple of hours. Perhaps this was unwise - certainly buzzing now. My coffee palate lacks the sophistication of some here, and like many people the dominant flavours for me are smoky and tobacco. All my shots were 18g in, and first I got 23 out with a 30 sec pour and then 18 out in 25. I then coarsened the grind from where it had been and got 23 out in 25 seconds. This was the best tasting shot.

I like it, but not as much as my usual blends (Workhouse Coffee - Superdry and Ned Kelly) which definitely show more complexity. I only drink one espresso a day during the week so it will be interesting to see how the flavours develop.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On my L1, the group only takes approximately 45 ml of water in, so you have to refine your technique. now, i cannot see anything wrong with pulling a shot short, especially if you have captured the part of the shot you want. Dave showed me the 'sweet' shot technique for levers. Start the shot, presuming that the overall aim of the shot would be 30 mls over 27 seconds. Do not collect the first 5 seconds, collect the next 15, and leave the rest. try that and it ought to be far sweeter and nicer that a normal shot. Ok, that is not a Ristretto. For that, I aim for 20 to 23 mls over 20 seconds, which ought to be simply pulling short, a shot set up grind and tamp wise for 30 mls over 27.

Have not tried that on a pump machine. I know from the descriptions you have entered on th Cuban, that your taste will soon pick up on the increased spectrum of flavours the lever offers!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Feedback provided via form. Great idea!

I'm very new to describing flavour... But overall, my experience was similar to others in the sense of smoky, tobacco notes. I experienced quite a 'bright'/fruity finish and also really enjoyed the crema that was produced.

First shot was nice fine grind,17g dose, 42g shot weight, extracted over 28 seconds with a 9 second preinfusion. Volume not measured.

Lovely espresso, keen to try some milk based drinks in the next few days!

Thanks, coffeechap.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Upped the dose to 18g today, preinfused for 8 seconds. Same fine grind as above.

Shot weight was 18g after a 30 seconds brew time. Best espresso I've made with the beans so far!

Much more body, heavier, and the chocolate and tobacco notes were more pronounced. They carried on through until that bright finish I experienced.

Again, loved the crema which I thought complimented the richness of the dark stuff well. No untoward bitterness at all. Great!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Another guest here and like others quite new to describing flavours and stuff but here goes with my experience!

I had these beans previous to this lot last month from Rave and like others noticed then a very prominent tobacco flavour coming through, a bit too much so for my liking in espresso - but in milk based drinks I loved it.

All things being equal this time round including resting time, same peramiters, 27g shot in 26 seconds from 17.5 dose, no tobacco notes at all. Just a very fine rich dark chocolate flavour with just a little zing at the end which I can't really define. Very persistent flavour in the mouth long after finishing the cup. This is dangerously nice, but very surprised it is so different to my previous purchase of the same from Rave but very pleased with these thanks Coffee chap! I must say just from recollection these may not be roasted as dark as the last batch I had, perhaps that could explain it who knows!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok half way through and a little feedback for you all on these beans. For those of you that have had them and loved them before, these were roasted a little differently, what rob did was roasted two batches, 2 degrees apart and thus gave a different dimension to a single origin as it then effectively becomes a blend, but of the same bean with slightly different roast parameters, what this should do is open open the spectrum of flavours available.

I am still enjoying the coffee, coming to the end of my allocated lot, plus a little extra I got for playing and must say the bean has followed a distinctive improvement path from first opening them, as previously posted my initial shots when finally dialled in where really smokey and intense tobacco, which in an espresso was just to much for me, but when served as a cappuccino or even a cortado the flavour tamed to an extremely enjoyable drink. Chocolate, caramel, tobacco, earthy flavours that cut right through the milk with ease. At this point the beans have started tapering off, but more to my liking in an espresso, as the tobacco has tamed and I now get to taste a little more sweetness from an full bodied espresso and the espresso shot is still cutting through milk a charm.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

This explains a lot. Glad its not all in my head then. I did notice the beans did not look all the same, but did not mention it as I thought it might look like I was questioning if it was a blend of two beans. Ahah, all is revealed now. Cheers!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep the replies and feedback coming on the form. 25 entries is pretty good. Good to follow this bean as it ages.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

As a guest I was not sure if I could use the form? I would be happy to fill it in....


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Wobin19 said:


> As a guest I was not sure if I could use the form? I would be happy to fill it in....


I'm a guest too but have been using it!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

OK, done. Thanks Spune.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I made my coffee this morning and choked the machine twice. I had changed nothing and had to wind the grinder back one full turn and apply a light tamp to get near 25s pour. It did not taste the best either. I will have more time tomorrow and will and dial in again

Very strange


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm mostly drinking americano's today but tried a couple of espresso's to see if there had been a change in the last couple of days whilst I'd been away.

Well, the taste seems to have settled a little, but I'm still getting sour shots - I really don't know what I'm doing wrong or it's just not to my taste! There is something dark lingering, but I really can't put my finger on it... I'm using the espro tamper so that should be consistent, dose is the same, grind is the same, I've been varying the output to see if I can get a good shot, to my taste, and haven't managed it yet, and I've just started bag number 3!

The latest shot was 18g in, 22.2g out over 27s with the last 5s with the pump off.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That shot ratio seems on the low side, try coarsening up he grind a little and aim for around 26 to 27 gram shot weight


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Really enjoying these beans and making the best espresso I have had from my setup. Nice smooth chocolately taste - just how I like it. My gaggia has a PID and I am using a temperature of 103 degrees C. This is high as the thermostat does not reflect the water temperature through the group head. This is at the higher end of my normal temperature range. Do you prefer the coffee at the higher or lower end of your normal temperature range?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the general impression of this first run has been really positive and I certainly commend rave for the efforts they went to with these, glad people are getting the best from em


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> I think the general impression of this first run has been really positive and I certainly commend rave for the efforts they went to with these, glad people are getting the best from em


Definitely. Thank you for sorting it out and allowing guests in on it!

I've learnt a lot in the last week picking up on advice from other forum members about how to get the best out of the beans given we've all got the same batch.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Jollybean said:


> Really enjoying these beans and making the best espresso I have had from my setup. Nice smooth chocolately taste - just how I like it. My gaggia has a PID and I am using a temperature of 103 degrees C. This is high as the thermostat does not reflect the water temperature through the group head. This is at the higher end of my normal temperature range. Do you prefer the coffee at the higher or lower end of your normal temperature range?


I started off with 91 degrees and have been increasing every little while - I was at 93 yesterday, maybe try 94 today...


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

just made an espresso and a latte at 93 degrees - 18g in 27.1 out in 27s all with the pump on. the espresso still tasted sour to me... I just don't know.

So, I tried a different tack 17.5g in with 30g out with the last 4 seconds with the pump off. Had a sip and this shot was bordering on the bitter now... Oh my, I just can't seem to win!

there was nothing for it - steam some milk and in they both went. the resultant drink was really quite nice. A sort of burnt/smokey chocolate type of taste.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Espresso from the Cuban is not to everyones's taste.

Do you usually drink espressos or milk added drinks?

IMO It is at its best with added milk.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think the general impression of this first run has been really positive and I certainly commend rave for the efforts they went to with these, glad people are getting the best from em


I've really enjoyed it especially as I've not a massive amount of experience.

After missing a couple of days with other commitments I pulled an 18g dose in 25 secs 28g out and had a brilliant shot.

I think for me my best results have been with the 18g dose, 25 secs with any where between 27.5g out - 31g out. The 30g shots had more fruit flavours (still with smoke and chocolate) but were less intense than 27.5g ones but were still very nice.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Espresso from the Cuban is not to everyones's taste.
> 
> Do you usually drink espressos or milk added drinks?
> 
> IMO It is at its best with added milk.


I normally prefer milk based drinks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Cuban cut through milk very well indeed, infact I have just pollished off the last of the Cuban today and noticed that it has held up well through aging and even at the tail end of its projected optimum, i am still getting lovely shots from it, ifact as it ages the espresso gets more to my liking with the predominanlty smokey tones taming down to leave a slightly blander shot but still chocolatey and earthy through milk, certainly not dissapointed with this offering from rave.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Just had another couple of flat whites with this and I much prefer it now that it has rested a bit longer and the smoke/cigar undertones have died down a bit. Quite chocolatey with a tobacco aftertaste that lingers. Still feel it lacks complexity, but I'm liking it a lot more than when I first tried it.


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

reneb said:


> a tobacco aftertaste that lingers.


this is the only negative to me, ive never been a smoker but have smoked a few tabacco products in the past and although its nice it takes away from the drink being as refeshing, if it wasnt for the chocolatey sweetness i wouldnt be enjoying this as much... its still a very nice coffee and better then a lot that i have tried, but i feel i have had the best out of the bean and now im just using up whats left (although still enjoying it im just looking forward to the next bean!).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well thanks to a recent bad run in with hay fever for the 1st time in years not really been able to taste much other than coffee in it until the last couple of days as I'm no longer bunged up. I'm loving the chocolate and smokiness tastes together. I guess a bit like liking chocolate with salt crystals in it and I'm also picking a hint of some sort of fruit a little like a temperance bar's black beer and raisin cordials. Once again thanks Dave for arranging this and its been an interesting comparison with the Cuban from Rave I was drinking this time last month, I think the way Rob did this batch has given it a different dimension. Looking forward to the Londinium beans though> Dave did you get my pm and thoughts?

Charlie


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

im not sure what i did correct or differently this morning but the pour was absolutely perfect and i had very little blonding until i stopped the shot (on a bean it seems many find blonding very early) and got 2oz weighing in 34g from 16g of dry coffee in 30 sec so the crema was heavier then previous shots but it tastes the best i have had from this bean... and i thought i was getting used to this bean and it does this to me before 8 in the morning


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Had my best shot ever yesterday!

18g in, 30g out in 28s as a latte.

Tasted really, really, nice! chocolate, smokey caramel, - yum... I've stopped 'obsessing' with espresso now!!!

Edit: Meant to add, this was bag number 4, which has been in the freezer since receipt and taken out the night before to defrost!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep me too. These beans seem to have suddenly hit their peak over last two days. I liked it as an espresso before but I now love it as an espresso and still magnificent in milk. So it seems a good 15 days rest has been required. Now totally first class!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps suggestion for future beans, would be to open a packet on a weekly basis, so that each member can track and see how the taste develops.

I did not do this, drinking mine early and giving two bags away!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i agree, the shots i had this weekend were by far the best i've had from these beans so far. really much better balanced flavour, both as an espresso and in a flat white. really very nice, and i've completely revised my opinion of these beans from when i first tried them. just shows how much a bean can develop with resting. still not completely taken with the tobacco aftertaste but it's not unpleasant.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've still got half a bag of these (thanks Coffeechap) and they're tasting great. Three weeks post-roast and tasting great. Apart from needing a really fine grind they're also really easy to work with. Got this on the go with a couple of lighter roasts and whilst it might not have their complexity it's much (MUCH!) easier to get a good pour from!


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

im guessing with the lack of discussion on the thread im not the only one run dry of this bean.

im looking forward to the next bean but i wont rush into it as quick as i found this bean to be at its peak after around 10 days post roast and aged very well... looks like ill stick to some different beans in between... im tempted to try the Hasbean 'kit-kat' bean (cant remember the name) as description alone it sounds excellent but ill hold of for now.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Could well be. I'm just enjoying an afternoon Americana. Beans roasted on 29/5 and still doing well.

Still a strong tobacco flavour for me but with less of the chocolate that I noticed earlier on after the roast.

Very much enjoyed my guest membership!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Just running out of my last bag now. Thoroughly enjoyed it but looking forward to the next batch


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Will definitely pair this months with a couple of k's of different beans and try and spread it over a longer period this time.

Norry,


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Finished my bag today, thoroughly enjoyed it and thought it was great to be involved feeling back into a community.

Thank you very much for sorting it all out, coffeechap.


----------

